# Serious question, can I wear gym shorts to drive?



## Cefur (Feb 7, 2017)

I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


----------



## thezeus88 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hell yes!!! Gotta be comfortable while driving.


----------



## Juan.C (Sep 23, 2016)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


uber only allows suits to work minimum wage. dont forget the hat and to open the door for each passenger for a 1 star and no tip


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Wear whatever you want. 

One time, i had sweats and flip flops. It was my sunday driving


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I thought sweats and flip flops are normal for driving uber since thats what i wear most of the time. Maybe thats why i've never gotten a tip over $15.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Serious answer....NOT IN MY RIDE you can't...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wear whatever, I've played with the thought of a silly bathrobe or silly pajamas.

Is hef style, yes???


----------



## Nathan Diaz (Apr 20, 2016)

Of course you can! Do you know what we are really paid? What the situation is? Do you really stress about wearing shorts for that??


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


What kind of gym shorts?

I prefer the one when i was in the corps...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bleach said:


> What kind of gym shorts?
> 
> I prefer the one when i was in the corps...
> View attachment 111324


You drive in the Core with these...what do you wear when not in L.A. Core?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You drive in the Core with these...what do you wear when not in L.A. Core?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleach said:


> View attachment 111325


I wonder it will contain a full bladders worth. Could come it handy for those wee emergencies!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I wonder it will contain a full bladders worth. Could come it handy for those wee emergencies!


Yes, full bladders...dont ask me why


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bleach said:


> Yes, full bladders...dont ask me why


Bit of a wee moment, ehh?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Bit of a wee moment, ehh?


Unfortunately


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Brooks Brothers 3 piece pinstripe.
Don't be a bum.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wear black and white stripes suit with my hand cuffs on


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Brooks Brothers 3 piece pinstripe.
> Don't be a bum.


If I finish up appointments for my day stuff and it's surging, I am frequently in a suit or business attire.

If not my Uber uniform is:
Warm weather- cargo shorts and a t-shirt. Sandals or sneakers if they're lucky
Cold weather- sweat pants and t-shirt or sweatshirt.



Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


By and large we aren't 'professional drivers'. Watching a video about water and mints is NOT professional training. TwoFiddyMile and Another Uber Driver are in the category of what I would classify as professional drivers. I classify most of us as schlubs doing a 'side hustle' (worst branding ever) trying to make extra cash.

No one gives a flyin what you wear. Get them from point A to B without hitting anyone else.



Jermin8r89 said:


> I wear black and white stripes suit with my hand cuffs on


I also wear socks that go with my ankle monitor


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Brooks Brothers 3 piece pinstripe.
> Don't be a bum.


with a bowtie


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seriously...

Don't wear one of these:


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

If people are not afraid of getting into a Prius with a random driver who may be a convicted felon and/or high on crack, I doubt gym shorts are going to be high up on their concerns.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm required to wear a collared shirt, full length pants, and closed toed shoes.
Monday through Friday this is very "business casual" for me. Slacks or Dockers, longsleeve broadcloth if it's cold, "cheater rugby shirt" (made out of Tshirt weight cotton) if it's most of the Carolina year.
On my weekend shift I've been known to play cheater, with a short sleeved collared shirt on the seat next to me if I see a PVH patrol car before they see me. If yer gonna cheat a little, be prepared to fix it quick.
Once in a while I dig a dress T-shirt lol.


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

Depend what area if in beach area then should be ok but in commercial hub area or you driving select and up then probably not.


----------



## poseidon (Aug 8, 2016)

wtf,wtf!!!!!!

ubering, 2 bucks, professional??????????????????????????


----------



## LAXpert (Dec 11, 2016)

I recommend this look for tips


----------



## newubernoob007 (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know about you all but when I do bar runs, I wear something comfortable but definitely not shorts, what if a passenger gets straight up crazy and wants to rumble? You really want to rumble in shorts and flip flops (as an example)? I wear jeans, comfortable tennis shoes, shirt and possibly sweater. You have no idea who you are picking up, best to be prepared.


----------



## Nino818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


Dude wear whatever you want your driving them around LA for bus money they have no room to talk


----------



## uberxreallysux (Apr 19, 2016)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


Can I drive in my underwear


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pink not my color. Is for barbiez.


----------



## nostrils (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, its a below minimum wage job, while your at it turn up with a weeks worth of stubble and dont shower for a week


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Pink not my color. Is for barbiez.


You can now order an uber easterbunny? Lol
Go figure its cheapo bunny with no ears and bushytail


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

If I see the Surge I'm out the door in my Robe



Jermin8r89 said:


> You can now order an uber easterbunny? Lol
> Go figure its cheapo bunny with no ears and bushytail


Does the Bunny know how to SLAM the doors


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

My last driver looked like this. Heck as long as he doesn't rape me we're good


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Eww...


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

In all seriousness, sometimes I drive right after work where I am in business casual, or even a blazer. At nights, it's a t-shirt and sweatpants or jeans, or a long sleeved tee shirt. I only have done it to see if there's any correlation between how I dress and tips. There isn't. Gosh at night, barely anyone sees you anyway because they pile in the back and are either on their phone or talking with friends. Point here is, dress comfortably because from my research, it doesn't matter!

We get paid so little, please don't add dry cleaning to your weekly expenses as well!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


Wear whatever you want to. Bathe if you want to. You will fit right in.


----------



## RUSSREED2.0 (Aug 20, 2016)

Bleach said:


> View attachment 111325


Wasnt there a driver WHO wore these and soiled himself with them


----------



## Allthehawgmaws (Sep 12, 2016)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


You mean like this guy?

https://www.google.com/amp/www.cosm...ews/amp58333/didi-driver-showed-up-pantsless/


----------



## rudygti (May 16, 2016)

I mean we make .8 a mile. Dress in whatever. Sometimes I wear a nice vneck and jeans. Sometimes I wear gym shorts and a tank top


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I drive in my boxers!


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I wonder it will contain a full bladders worth. Could come it handy for those wee emergencies!


Nope...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Travis -k said:


> Nope...


Ok, I'll wait till I'm 80, and go with the real deal.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


Just make sure to keep your bubble gum in the pocket


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Since I switched from long pants to shorts, my ratings have gone up. I truly believe the harder you try to be perfect, the harder you get judged.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Very few people can pull off wearing their tip jar.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bleach said:


> What kind of gym shorts?
> 
> I prefer the one when i was in the corps...
> View attachment 111324


Ranger panties, classic!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Can you? Yes
Should you? No


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> we don't have a dress code.


^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Bleach said:


> I prefer the one when i was in the corps...


Just as long as they do not show something that a waterspot in a Sears and Roebuck catalogue seemed to show in the late 1970s.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm required to wear a collared shirt, full length pants, and closed toed shoes.


The Capital of Your Nation, by Regulation, actually does have a dress code for cab drivers. One of the traditional interpretations is that you are required to wear a shirt with a collar. Neither the Regulations nor the Code reads that way, but traditionally, the adjudicators and enforcement has interpreted it that way. Be that as it may, there is this catchall category, "inappropriate dress". There was this time when the then Chairman of the then Taxicab Commission, another Commissioner, a Hack Inspector, another driver and myself were having a discussion on this in the hallway during a break in a long Full Commission Meeting. The other driver raised the point of an African driver or even an African-American driver who might wear a dashiki. The Harassmen-ER-uh-HACK Inspector tried to be funny and said something about "as long as it has a collar". The other driver laughed and said he would dare him to write a summons for that and see how long an adjudicator would uphold it. Given what the District of Columbia was at the time, the summons would have been dismissed. The discussion proceeded. At one point, I threatened to go hacking in a French maid dress, heels and petticoats and dared this Harassmen-ER-uh-HACK Inspector to do anything about it. The District of Columbia has a politically very powerful LGBTQ Community and very strict laws against discriminating against them. It has had these laws for quite some time. I told that Hack Inspector that if he wrote that summons, not only would it be thrown out, he would lose his job, both my lawyer and I would get a major payday from the City, lawyers would be lining up begging to represent me and I would be both Chair and Full Commission; never mind its being all over the papers, radio and television (people were still reading newspapers, at the time).



uberxreallysux said:


> Can I drive in my underwear


In The Capital of Your Nation, perhaps. S



BurgerTiime said:


> My last driver looked like this. Heck as long as he doesn't rape me we're good


As long as he did not expect you to burp him and put him in his crib......................................


----------



## Wherehas allthemoneygone (Sep 25, 2015)

You wear clothes when you drive? Why?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The most casual I've gone was jean shorts. People might think you have other intentions driving in them.


----------



## i_k (Jul 30, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Since I switched from long pants to shorts, my ratings have gone up. I truly believe the harder you try to be perfect, the harder you get judged.


Yup, there's a psychological game we play with riders. The best bet, in my experience, is to dress comfortably and relaxed. Riders won't expect any extras if we look more like normal people and less like limo drivers.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

You're lucky I can even afford clothes at the rates we get paid for this.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

As long as you go commando.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Silly robes.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Will gym shorts make it easier to pass the time when things get slow.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I prefer a Nudie suit with a bolo tie.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

White gloves and nothing else


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

This is a little corny but since it's topical I'm going to post it here:

Edit: (Video about how to dress was apparently removed by mods)

As always, your market may very but this is how I drive.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are on X, you will be fine. Last summer I wore basketball shorts with a nike shirt on the weekends. On weekdays, I would drive straight from my job so I usually wore a dress shirt with dress pants and dress shies. job I noticed no noticeable change in my rating at all from weekday to weekend. It was comfortable for me and when pax asked, I told them I was hooping later or if it was at night, I told them I just felt more comfortable wearing this. If you drive black,select or Suv, disregard everything I said above.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Bean said:


> This is a little corny but since it's topical I'm going to post it here:
> 
> As always, your market may very but this is how I drive.


I'm sorry... but I can't take "professional appearance " advice from a guy with a pony tail.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a Select driver. I wear gym shorts, a t-shirt and flip flops. 4.93 rating, lowest I've dipped is 4.91. 

If anyone asks, say "it's Uber's casual (insert day of week here), didn't you know?"


----------



## Wherehas allthemoneygone (Sep 25, 2015)

I politely ask my riders for their clothing that they don't need.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I drive naked.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Its not a professional service so there's no need to dress professionally. However you dress to leave the house is fine for ride-sharing too.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

I wear gym shorts and t-shirt all the time just keep your car clean and be cool .


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I wear pj pants and flip flops so I can slip them off and drive barefoot -winter and summer (San Francisco)

If you've got the legs, wear long shorts and make sure you put out a tip jar.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

If your passengers start calling you tripod, take it as a compliment.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Wifebeater,gym shorts and flipflops dats how real g's in oakland drivin ubablack


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

I saw a newer, black, Suburban in our airport lot, yesterday, and the driver was wearing a sleeveless undershirt (aka WB)!


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

No need to worry about clothing, its whether or not we can afford clothing driving for Uber


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm too depressed to get dressed. If they report my robe I'll say they're discriminating against my medical condition.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


Wear Speedo's otherwise known as nut huggers LOL.

Your ratings might take a hit but you will be another fantastic Uber story


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

You can wear anything you want


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

How casual can you go in the summer? Shorts, flip-flops, t-shirt (with or without crude humor emblazoned)?
There is no official dress code. Would Uber act if a "tight-a$$" customers complained?

How far would you go to increase your tips (assuming you have a good body)?
No shirt for guys? Bikini for girls? Shake your booty?

I'm stopping here before I get into even more trouble


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Maven said:


> No shirt for guys


Gotta leave something to the imagination. Tank tops , please.

But not too much armpit hair. Just the right amount.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Cefur said:


> I know it might not look professional but would it be fine?


A hat must be a must. Any hat. Whatever is up with the hat, a lot of drivers have a hat. I don't know about the rest of the dress code.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UberXTampa said:


> A hat must be a must. Any hat. Whatever is up with the hat, a lot of drivers have a hat. I don't know about the rest of the dress code.


How about one of these hats?


----------



## robertl (Nov 11, 2016)

I still wear shorts to drive but it once led to a bad experience with a passenger. I posted about it on here but basically, the passenger saw the opportunity to feel me up because of what I had on.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Are you high? I wear sweat pants or gym shorts, faded T-shirt (always faded) and ****ing flip flops. What is wrong with you people? I'm lucky if I put on boxers.



corniilius said:


> The most casual I've gone was jean shorts. People might think you have other intentions driving in them.


What intentions? That you might wanna play a game of bball with them? Jesus, you people care too much about these pax and what they think.


----------



## obatperangsang (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks for you...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I focus on Airport Select Rides most shifts and those are mostly business people so I class it up with a colored shirt and jeans nothing special but I've done it in Gym Shorts and a Tshirt too

During the hot months I go with decent cargo shorts a tshirt (sometimes a collar) and sandalss most the time . I hate wearing socks and shoes lol 

You should just wear whats comfortable as long as your have decent hygiene, average personal grooming skills , don't smell and wear clean clothes it shouldn't matter what you wear especially for UberX or even Select . If I made the jump to black I'd probably wear a basic button up and slacks but stil lwouldn't go over board

Shorts and a Tshirt is the perfect Uber attire . The only thing I recommend (and don't always follow) is not wearing hats , mainly because some people can get sketched out if they can't see your face .


----------

